# Adorable little girl



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Unfortunately she died waiting for a home 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=10214691

I read the description though and felt like I was getting yelled at. It came off as a little rude to me, but I could have just taken it the wrong way. I felt like the person who wrote it was trying to make everyone feel bad for not adopting her, when if she was really concerned about giving this adorable little girl a nice last couple of months she would have taken her home herself...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, that is waaaaay over the top. I'm sure it was sad and very stressful for the person who wrote all of that, but that's just not appropriate to blame the entire rest of the world who looks at petfinder.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm afraid to read it, .....don't want to be made to feel guilty. We just can't take them all, at least I have a rescue - maybe that'll buy me some guilt-free points. 

From reading your post, it sounds like this person was complaining, but didn't but she didn't even take her home - that's strange...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly I just spent the last 45 minutes reading her entire website and once you do that you will understand that letter she wrote. 

When I first read that letter I thought the same thing, but after going to the little forgotten friend website and reading it all I think you will understand her frustration. She did have her in her home the whole time. She seems to desperately care about all these special needs dogs and seniors she has and it is just really overwhelming sometimes for her it seems.

There is a story on her website about a man from Oregon, who searched for over a month for the right place to surrender his dog. He wanted the dog to be feed a raw diet. He was ill himself and wanted to know his dog would be taken care of. I can't even type about the rest of the story because I am crying so hard, but it's really heartbreaking. You can't read this and not know that this lady is a good person. If anything she's just very sensitive and her concern is always about the dog.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Jul 16 2008, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606098


> Honestly I just spent the last 45 minutes reading her entire website and once you do that you will understand that letter she wrote.
> 
> When I first read that letter I thought the same thing, but after going to the little forgotten friend website and reading it all I think you will understand her frustration. She did have her in her home the whole time. She seems to desperately care about all these special needs dogs and seniors she has and it is just really overwhelming sometimes for her it seems.
> 
> There is a story on her website about a man from Oregon, who searched for over a month for the right place to surrender his dog. He wanted the dog to be feed a raw diet. He was ill himself and wanted to know his dog would be taken care of. I can't even type about the rest of the story because I am crying so hard, but it's really heartbreaking. You can't read this and not know that this lady is a good person. If anything she's just very sensitive and her concern is always about the dog.[/B]



I agree, she is just trying sooo hard to give these dogs the best, and wishes others had the same passion as her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I do understand her frustration. Actually, you should hear Steve go off ~ LOL

I adopted my Senior Daisy, after a year of fostering. I also adopted Senior Lulu after a year.
As I didn't want them to leave this world as "fosters". It is important, to me, they leave knowing
someone cared, and loved them. Knowing they had a home.

I sure wish more folks could find it in their hearts to adopt the seniors, and special needs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Jul 16 2008, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606098


> Honestly I just spent the last 45 minutes reading her entire website and once you do that you will understand that letter she wrote.
> 
> When I first read that letter I thought the same thing, but after going to the little forgotten friend website and reading it all I think you will understand her frustration. She did have her in her home the whole time. She seems to desperately care about all these special needs dogs and seniors she has and it is just really overwhelming sometimes for her it seems.
> 
> There is a story on her website about a man from Oregon, who searched for over a month for the right place to surrender his dog. He wanted the dog to be feed a raw diet. He was ill himself and wanted to know his dog would be taken care of. I can't even type about the rest of the story because I am crying so hard, but it's really heartbreaking. You can't read this and not know that this lady is a good person. If anything she's just very sensitive and her concern is always about the dog.[/B]


I just now finished reading her webpage. Wow, what an awesome women. She doesn't "sugar coat" it, that's for sure.

I liked this:

*** Please DO NOT ask if these dogs are housetrained, they are from broken homes, puppymills, backyard breeders and shelters. I am a rescue and my focus is on the dogs health and well being, I am not a dog trainer. House breaking is YOUR job as the adopter, if you ARE NOT WILLING to work with your new dog then I would advise you adopt a gerbil. Please focus on the LOVE these dogs have to offer not the amount of paper towel you might need to buy. I dont adopt dogs to people who think their Persian carpet is more important then a living breathing soul that has had a hard enough life. ***


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It's all very sad. I know for me adopting a senior would be enough to kill me.....losing a pet is about the worst thing in the world and to only have a short time with one of those darlings would be brutal. I give anyone who can all the respect in the world....I wish I wasn't such a wimp. Lord, I can't even watch nature programs because I can't watch another animal being killed and eaten. I realize it's natural but that doesn't make it any easier for me!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, I am sorry that such a young dog could not be saved from cancer. But if one chooses to be involved in rescue, especially of special needs and senior dogs, it should be with eyes open. And a rescuer needs to have decent people skills to accomplish the work. I would worry that this rescuer is driving people away from her work because of that message!

I haven't written about it an awful lot on this board, because other breeds and mixes are involved. But I have rescued seniors, including one with huge malignant mammary tumors, placed some, kept some until they passed away. I have helped other rescuers and rescue groups find a home and vet care for another dog with cancer. This year I acted as a foster for a senior doggie for another rescue group. 

That last "group" that I worked with turned out to be, at that time, just one woman, with 100 animals on petfinder and no shelter or kenne! She was very unpleasant to me and we ended up parting ways. I had communications from other fosters that they were feeling the same way, and some of them were on craigslist begging for help because they couldn't continue deal with it anymore. At least my "foster dog" was small and sweet and reasonably healthy. But it is still on petfinder, more than 7 months later! 

Anyway, I stand by my opinion that that petfinder write-up is way over the top and the rescue may be sabotaging her own goals.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (mss @ Jul 16 2008, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606288


> Yes, I am sorry that such a young dog could not be saved from cancer. But if one chooses to be involved in rescue, especially of special needs and senior dogs, it should be with eyes open. And a rescuer needs to have decent people skills to accomplish the work. I would worry that this rescuer is driving people away from her work because of that message!
> 
> I haven't written about it an awful lot on this board, because other breeds and mixes are involved. But I have rescued seniors, including one with huge malignant mammary tumors, placed some, kept some until they passed away. I have helped other rescuers and rescue groups find a home and vet care for another dog with cancer. This year I acted as a foster for a senior doggie for another rescue group.
> 
> ...



I agree. I think that she is an excellent woman for all the hard work that she does- but I feel that her message was inappropriate.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That's really sad.  :smcry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:smheat: I went back to my long message to try to edit it to tone it down a bit because I thought I came across as too "holier than thou" myself - but it was too late for me to edit it. Oh, well, there it is. :innocent:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jul 16 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606260


> It's all very sad. I know for me adopting a senior would be enough to kill me.....losing a pet is about the worst thing in the world and to only have a short time with one of those darlings would be brutal. I give anyone who can all the respect in the world....I wish I wasn't such a wimp. Lord, I can't even watch nature programs because I can't watch another animal being killed and eaten. I realize it's natural but that doesn't make it any easier for me![/B]



Awww, you're not a whimp. Just sensitive. I am, too. I am a bawl baby.

I've just learned, thru the years, life gives no guarantees. I've had young ones pass, and seniors live far beyond their expectancy.

I cry, on a daily basis. Never gets any easier. But you know, we do what we can. Whether it be donations, fostering, adopting,
fund raising, or simply spreading the word, we do what we can. 

So don't be sad, as I know, for a fact, you do your share. Your compassion, for all life, is evident in your postings.

mss ~ LOL ~ There is nothing wrong with your post. It's all good, girlfriend. 

Nothing wrong with input. And, I must agree, this gal's posting would turn off some people. I, personally, try to be very careful about
my postings on the rescue site. I prefer a more "positive" attitude. I do understand her frustation, though. 

I will be letting my own out soon enough :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 16 2008, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606375


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jul 16 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606260





> It's all very sad. I know for me adopting a senior would be enough to kill me.....losing a pet is about the worst thing in the world and to only have a short time with one of those darlings would be brutal. I give anyone who can all the respect in the world....I wish I wasn't such a wimp. Lord, I can't even watch nature programs because I can't watch another animal being killed and eaten. I realize it's natural but that doesn't make it any easier for me![/B]



Awww, you're not a whimp. Just sensitive. I am, too. I am a bawl baby.

I've just learned, thru the years, life gives no guarantees. I've had young ones pass, and seniors live far beyond their expectancy.

I cry, on a daily basis. Never gets any easier. But you know, we do what we can. Whether it be donations, fostering, adopting,
fund raising, or simply spreading the word, we do what we can. 

So don't be sad, as I know, for a fact, you do your share. Your compassion, for all life, is evident in your postings.

mss ~ LOL ~ There is nothing wrong with your post. It's all good, girlfriend. 

Nothing wrong with input. And, I must agree, this gal's posting would turn off some people. I, personally, try to be very careful about
my postings on the rescue site. I prefer a more "positive" attitude. I do understand her frustation, though. 

I will be letting my own out soon enough :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Deb! You're the one I was talking about...you have my utmost respect and love for what you do on a daily basis. I wish that what you do for these babies wasn't necessary, God, wouldn't that be an almost perfect world?! :heart: You are fab! You :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

omg i am so sorry poor little thing ...jo


----------

